# StoneFly's Great Expectations - Maiya



## Kimberly Grimm (Aug 23, 2013)

A little over four months old now. Happy with how everything is progressing.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

cute
that last pic says, "why do i have to pose with this stick in my mouth ? You KNOW i like paper much better !" //lol//


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the way puppies look soooo innocent but know that's probably not the case. Nice looking youngster.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Who needs agility equipment. Lol. Cute!


----------



## Kimberly Grimm (Aug 23, 2013)

*Maiya - Training*

Maiya's area search training is going really well. I'm still prompting some, but she's getting the pattern down - find, recall, alert and refind. Ivan was always hard to recall. He knew the victim had the toy/treat and didn't want to leave them. And training an alert for Maiya was EASY. Never accomplished a solid alert with Ivan. Maiya's bark alert was there the first time I asked for it and I've never had problems getting it. Just need to keep reminding myself to take things slow. I'm so anxious to see what she does when she's let loose in the woods/undergrowth, but I know we're not there yet.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Maiya - Training*

I'm not a great fan of anything but Mali's and Dutchies but I have to say, Kimberly...

That is one lovely dog to see, I love the look on her face. She has very expresive eyes. Nice looking girl!


----------

